# is this a sanchezi?



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

I just picked this guy up a few days ago. the fish is about 5 in long. I can't really tell if it's a sanchezi or a comp. Here is a pic of the scutes. let me know if you need more pics. thanks for the help.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

can you put some full shots of the serra please


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

TJcali said:


> can you put some full shots of the serra please


x2 and the scutes dont look sanch


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

Here are some pics. his colors are not really showing because i just turned on the light. but the fish has a lot of redish orange on the gills, and below the chin.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Ive Seen Sanchezi Go white like that , its hard to tell with these pics. sorry.
Usually in the morning after there hasnt been light all night.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Going by the scutes and the overall appearence I would say that it is not a sanchezi. Do you know the collection point?


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

i actuallly purchased the fish as a purple sanchezi from aqua scape.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Not sure at all, but maybe a young S. Marginatus?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I was thinking that too.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not sure what it is but I dont think its a sanchezi.
It is a great looking fish though, congrats and enjoy it


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

hastatus said:


> S. sanchezi.


It must have been Spooked or hasn't seen light for a couple hours. I had a Sanchezi , that looked just like it.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking from the second picture must have been stressed from them holding him against the glass with the damn net

and light.


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys. either way he's a really cool looking fish.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I've never seen a sanchezi with such a hook on the anal fin befor.


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

Neither have I. That's what was throwing me off along with the scutes


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

black diamond sanchezi lol


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Now you're being silly.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

your taking part in the sillyness


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i'll say it before anyone else does. "gtfo johnny"


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------

